# favra



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

http://kstp.com/news/stories/S1090359.shtml?cat=1


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

Here we go again uke: 
I'm retired, I'm not retired,I'm retired, I'm not retired,I'm retired, I'm not retired,I'm retired, I'm not retired,I'm retired, I'm not retired,I'm retired, I'm not retired,I'm retired, I'm not retired,I'm retired, I'm not retired,I'm retired, I'm not retired,I'm retired, I'm not retired,I'm retired, I'm not retired,I'm retired, I'm not retired,I'm retired, I'm not retired,I'm retired, I'm not retired,I'm retired, I'm not retired :withstupid:


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

drama soon to be queen!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Mission Miami


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

..............the eagle has landed


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

although i'm a vikes fan, i thought this was good


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

870 XPRS said:


> ..............the eagle has landed


Eagle? Or Ego?


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

SiouxperDave25 said:


> 870 XPRS said:
> 
> 
> > ..............the eagle has landed
> ...


Both are equal in size.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I don't care about any of the BS - as a Vikings fan I am stoked about having a quarterback of his caliber. If they can't get to the bowl this year I'm doubting they ever will.

Anybody know how the Vikings odds in Vegas changed from yesterday to today? Would've been a good bet I'm sure last week. :-?


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

> If they can't get to the bowl this year I'm doubting they ever will.


I am a huge Vikes fan also, but how many other years has this been said? It is either, "this is a building year" or "This is the year we go to the big dance" They never do, so don't expect any thing this year.

I will just sit back and scream at the TV like always, and hang my head in shame when we lose!


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

If they go to the SB this year I will shat a brick... Yea I'd say they're a better team, SB quality, no...


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

ImpalaSSpeed96 said:


> If they go to the SB this year I will shat a brick... Yea I'd say they're a better team, SB quality, no...


.....that brick is going to hurt coming out


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Superbowl Homeboy! :beer:


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

They have no other choice.They dont have a quaterback now, what else could they do?


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

Old Hunter said:


> They have no other choice.They dont have a quaterback now, what else could they do?


I think they were going after Vick but had to turn to Plan F after he signed with Philly.


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

uke:


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

I heard he signed a 2 year contract, anyone no :huh:


----------



## bloopdog (Dec 8, 2005)

I just seen where the Vikings are getting $4500.00 from the goverment for the cash for clunkers program


----------



## Scott LeDuc (Aug 4, 2008)

bloopdog said:


> I just seen where the Vikings are getting $4500.00 from the goverment for the cash for clunkers program


Classic - well played!! :beer:

I think it's a 2 year deal with the 2nd year being an option..


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

:sniper: IN YOUR FACE PUKERS!!!!!!


----------



## startown (Nov 14, 2005)

I would guess that Chilly wasn't very impressed with Sage or Tarvaris. Apparently JD Booty has looked the most impressive of the three and he is not ready yet. We need to win now! I predict 11-5. The Vikings odds of winning the super bowl dropped from 25-1 to 12-1 yesterday, according to ESPN radio.

If Percy Harvin is as good as they say, and our coaching staff can figure out how to use him...then we could be a super bowl contender.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

http://bensbargains.net/merchants/788/F ... s-Coupons/

Number 4 in purple please.....

Funny!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

bloopdog said:


> I just seen where the Vikings are getting $4500.00 from the goverment for the cash for clunkers program


Wouldn't they have to pay someone 4500$ for taking the clunker?

Clunkers for cash?


----------



## ChippewaPartners (Aug 19, 2009)

At $12 LARGE (million for those of you in Mandaree) per year it's great work if you can get it. Obama will love this guy. He reaps the taxes off the income and gets a clunker.

Only around 900 days until we can expect afew more tears.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

If the Vikes can get $4500 for Jackson, they better jump at that. They won't get squat trading him!!!

I am betting Rosenfels comes in and does quite well after Favre goes down early in the season.

If they would have taken Vick I would have quit watching them!!!

Chippewapartners, can we add Twin Buttes in there too?


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I've always been a Vikes fan, win or lose, good or bad. Get mad at them sometimes but it doesn't stop me from cheering them on.

This may be a good thing. Favre has always been a good QB, likely still is, looking forward to this season.

I just wish he'd either learn to spell his name, or pronounce it, one of the two.  :lol: :lol: :lol:

huntin1


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Jackson will be dumped before the season starts.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Favre is the man.

I hated him...before he played for us. Is that hypocritical? Yes. But who cares.

The bottom line is that the Vikings just got the best available player at the position that was their biggest weakness. Screw the drama...the team will be a lot better with the addition of Favre. The NFC, and the league for that matter, is wide open...this addition makes the Vikes a contender. As a Vikings fan, I'm now very excited at the prospects of this season.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I'm predicting he''ll play 4 games maybe 5 before the shoulder gives out leaving the Vikes high and dry for the last 1/2 of the season.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

dakotashooter2 said:


> I'm predicting he''ll play 4 games maybe 5 before the shoulder gives out leaving the Vikes high and dry for the last 1/2 of the season.


Won't be any different than any other team.....where would the Pukes be if Rodgers goes down?Every team is one play away from losing their starter.


----------



## startown (Nov 14, 2005)

Lots of predictions of injury, which is fine, he is getting older, but also keep in mind that he has the NFL record for consecutive games played.


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

If his arm lasts he has a great O-line in front of him. With the 6'8 McKinnie and Loadholt book ending the line he should be pretty protected.


----------



## wiscowilly (Oct 19, 2005)

The Packer Viking game should be great with both quarterbacks throwing to green jerseys.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Look bottom line is all he has to do is complete 10 to 15 passes a game. 10 yard slants and one or two 30 yard passes down the sideline or over the middle. Anyone think he can do that behind our big oline? Cause I think he can do that and more. The rest is just turning around and handing the ball of to the best running back tandem in the NFL and Percy..


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

When the Vikes play the Pack I'll be content watching AP run through them when they don't put 8 guys in the box.


----------



## bjornberg18 (Jan 20, 2009)

I'd like to see the 3-4 stop AP and Chester Taylor! with the option of Harvin in there aswell!


----------



## Scott LeDuc (Aug 4, 2008)

wiscowilly said:


> The Packer Viking game should be great with both quarterbacks throwing to green jerseys.


Actually, over the years Brett has become very profiicient completing passes to the purple! :beer:


----------



## MrSafety (Feb 22, 2005)

Regardless of anything that happens in the wake of this, it was a POSITIVE spin for the Vikings.........there hasn't been a heckuva' lot of positivei things come down the field for this team. It'll be interesting to say the least......best PR move they have EVER made.......


----------



## huntnfishn1 (Feb 8, 2009)

Go PATRTIOTS woohoo


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Scott LeDuc said:


> wiscowilly said:
> 
> 
> > The Packer Viking game should be great with both quarterbacks throwing to green jerseys.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :beer:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Matt Jones said:


> I hated him...before he played for us. Is that hypocritical? Yes. But who cares.


I got the jersey coming in the mail!


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

PJ said:


> Matt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > I hated him...before he played for us. Is that hypocritical? Yes. But who cares.
> ...


I got a new jersey coming too, the best QB in the NFC North, a #12 Rodgers jersey. Any bets on stats for the year?


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

MOB said:


> I got a new jersey coming too, the best QB in the NFC North, a #12 Rodgers jersey. Any bets on stats for the year?


Yeah..........

Vikes 12-4
Pack 8-8

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

870 XPRS said:


> MOB said:
> 
> 
> > I got a new jersey coming too, the best QB in the NFC North, a #12 Rodgers jersey. Any bets on stats for the year?
> ...


The only one that really counts. :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

I like Brent and all, but 12-4 may be just a little "optimistic"


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

gaddyshooter said:


> I like Brent and all, but 12-4 may be just a little "optimistic"


12-4 seems awfully optimistic.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

It is on the high end, but they won 10 last year. Got their pro bowl caliber middle linebacker back on the field, picked up an explosive playmaker, hopefully a game manager who knows how to read a defense, got rid of some dead weight in the secondary.

It may be optimistic, but I wouldn't call it an extreme prediction.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

870 XPRS said:


> It is on the high end, but they won 10 last year. Got their pro bowl caliber middle linebacker back on the field, picked up an explosive playmaker, hopefully a game manager who knows how to read a defense, got rid of some dead weight in the secondary.
> 
> It may be optimistic, but I wouldn't call it an extreme prediction.


 :beer: :beer: Hopefully, Sullivan fills in nicely for Birk and Loadholdt lives up to the hype.


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

This should be an interesting year. My husband is trying to get a jersey. Claiming this will be his 6th and LAST jersey he'll buy. Which after he does so, will say "But....if I had another one, I would have a jersey for every day of the week, and it would be less laundry to keep on top of..." I won't lie, I'm pretty excited to see how this season goes too.


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Great showing by Brent last night, too bad he got up after being planted.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Pretty hard to synch with your receivers in a couple practices. Preseason never means squat.

I did find it hilarious when TJ threw a pass after he was like 7 yards past the sticks. :thumb: It's just not that hard to top.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

MOB said:


> Great showing by Brent last night, too bad he got up after being planted.


Give the guy a break for crying out loud  Do you or for that matter any other QB think they could do better after 2 days of practice?????? :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Rogers had a passer rating of 151.6 hitting 8-9 passes for 98 yards and two td's in a quarter and a half, we sure as hell don't need Brent Who? Ha Ha


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Who is Brent???

Good in preseason football is one thing, Very good for years and years is another


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

laite319 said:


> Who is Brent???
> 
> Good in preseason football is one thing, Very good for years and years is another


Opps, I misspoke, it's Butt Fart!


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Butt Fart? Sorry, I gotta ask, are you 12?


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

No,he's just a typical ************. :wink:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

laite319 said:


> Butt Fart? Sorry, I gotta ask, are you 12?


Nah.....typical Swiss Cheesehead......Brain full of holes.

Do you suppose all the cheeseheads who have fantasy teams would pass up Adrian Peterson just because he is a Viking? :eyeroll: :eyeroll:

They will take him back with open arms in a few years when Favre enters the Hall of Fame.


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

KEN W said:


> Do you suppose all the cheeseheads who have fantasy teams would pass up Adrian Peterson just because he is a Viking? :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


Kenny, you hit that one on the head! As regional president of the Vikings Haters club, I'll let you know that absolutely no true Viking Hater would ever have a Viking on their fantasy football team. That's rule #1! If you did, you would have to silently and secretly root for the enemy. That's a tough place to be! This may be hard for a queens fan who is a closet Packer fan to understand. Drink your purple Kool aid and you'll feel better!


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I guess as a Vikings fan and a huge fan of every thing football, I find it hard to hate any team. I watch the Queens every time I can, but I also watch every other game on each week just because I love the sport.

I watch to see great plays made by great players.


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Since we live in a broadcast area where we get to see the queens every week, I get to see my second favorite team every week too! That would be whoever is playing the queens!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I dislike the Cowpies almost as much as the Pukers,but I wouldn't keep one off my fantasy team if I had one just because I don't like the team they are playing on. :eyeroll:

As far as having to root for the wrong team.....I would bet that happens a lot in fantasy football.


----------



## B.L.Z.A four (Mar 9, 2008)

I got tickets to the Nov. 1st Packer/ Vikings game..... I can't wait to see Favre throw 3-4 interceptions during that game! If he does one thing well it is to throw the ball to the opposite team. I say he throws 50+ ints. again this year! 
:lol: 
I think all you Viking fans will be very happy with the results you are going to get this year.... There is no "I" in team... one guy can not get a football team to the Super Bowl. :eyeroll:


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Think of all the cheeseheads calling in sick on November 2nd after the Vike's rout. They might as well shut the whole state down. 
:beer:


----------



## startown (Nov 14, 2005)

Hey MOB---do you ever win your league? Refusing to take a Viking on your fantasy team???? Sorry but that is not a wise move... they have the best player in the league--Peterson, and plenty of other talent. I'm not a Packer fan, but I picked D Driver last year and he had a good year. Not picking player a because you hate the team is a good idea (for your opponent!)


----------



## startown (Nov 14, 2005)

Another question to MOB---How many games has Rodgers won? Pre-season does not count. I think Tarvaris Jackson has a better winning percentage than Rodgers?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> I say he throws 50+ ints. again this year!


I will take some of that action. How much we wagering??? :eyeroll:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

djleye said:


> > I say he throws 50+ ints. again this year!
> 
> 
> I will take some of that action. How much we wagering??? :eyeroll:


Me to.....since his highest number of int's in a season is 29.


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

startown said:


> Hey MOB---do you ever win your league? Refusing to take a Viking on your fantasy team???? Sorry but that is not a wise move... they have the best player in the league--Peterson, and plenty of other talent. I'm not a Packer fan, but I picked D Driver last year and he had a good year. Not picking player a because you hate the team is a good idea (for your opponent!)


Thanks for the interest in my fantasy standings. Last year I finished 5th of 12 Plaxico hurt me, in 2007 I finished 2nd of 12, in 2006 I was 1st of 12, 2005 1st of 12, 2004 I was 2nd of 12 and 2003 was 2nd of 12. I didn't have any queens players on my team. We are all SDSU alumni that get together in Brookings every labor day for draft. Over half the guys are queens fans, so most of the queens players are taken too soon in the draft anyway. There's no doubt AP will score some points, but not on my team. I couldn't do it.
As far as your comment on Tavaris having a better winning percentsge than Rogers, I know the queens had a better record than the Pack last year, but it wasn't due to Tavaris's superior play over Rogers! In our scoring in Yahoo, Tavaris score a whooping 92.7 points, 34th among QB's with 1056 yards and 9 TD's. Rogers was 2nd in points behind Drew Brees with 4038 yards and 28 TD's. Anyone want to wager if any queens QB will have better stats than Rogers?
The best off season pickup in the NFC Northern Division wasn't Favre or Cutler, it was Dom Capers! If you're a fantasy player, pick the Pack D, you won't be disappointed. The Pack's blitzing new 3-4 D is going to put the hurt on Favre.


----------



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

MOB said:


> startown said:
> 
> 
> > Hey MOB---do you ever win your league? Refusing to take a Viking on your fantasy team???? Sorry but that is not a wise move... they have the best player in the league--Peterson, and plenty of other talent. I'm not a Packer fan, but I picked D Driver last year and he had a good year. Not picking player a because you hate the team is a good idea (for your opponent!)
> ...


So what. My dad could beat up your dad.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

If Capers is so hot.....why isn't he still a head coach??? :eyeroll:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)




----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

Never met such Favrewagon jumpers. 2 years ago he was a god. Now he isn't with the Packers and you hate him :eyeroll: . How embarrASSing. What about your beloved, immortal coach who also "retired" and then un-retired to coach the Redskins? No mention of that traitor. What was his name again?

From the Vince Lombardi website...

One year into his retirement, Vince realized that he still wanted to coach. He accepted the head coaching position for the Washington Redskins in 1969. During that season, Vince kept what had become the Lombardi tradition and led the Redskins to their first winning record in 14 years.

I guess whats good for the goose isn't always good for the gander. :roll:


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

Gunny:

Nice find.


----------



## startown (Nov 14, 2005)

MOB--I never posted anything about Tarvaris Jackson's stats. He struggles, that is why we brought in Favre. However, alot of Packers fans are really bragging up Rodgers. What is is winning percentage? Until he wins 1/4 as many games as Favre, I along with many others are not going to put him in an elite class. He looks like a good QB, and he had good statistics last year. But he needs to win ball games. I'm a realist... I will bet the Vikings and Packers wil split this season, like they have many other times. On paper both teams have good talent, we'll see who plays better this fall.


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

Excluding whether or not the Vikes wooed Favre through training camp the fact that Tavaris was injured at the beginning of training camp and that Sage has been injured for the last week I see no problem in picking up another capable quarterback who when observing his starts apparently still plays when injured.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

Rogers will be a good QB...

But he will NEVER be as good as Favre. For Packer fans that is a hard fact to swallow.

Sad really...


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I think with MN's line nither Dom nor his magic blitz packages will hurt the vikes very much. As long as the FB can pick off one man, the 3-4 will be SWEET for AP and Chet.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)




----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

'Nuff said.

:lol:


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Bucky Goldstein said:


> So what. My dad could beat up your dad.


My dad is going to be 77 in September, maybe they could just play a game of "Horse"? He may be past his fighting prime, but maybe not for a wussy queens fan, even on his worst day? (John Wayne would be proud of that quote!)


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

MOB said:


> Great showing by Brent last night, too bad he got up after being planted.


Well :lol: 6-10 last year, pretty solid. I think this is the packs year.




Maybe not. :lol:


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Goldy's Pal said:


> MOB said:
> 
> 
> > Great showing by Brent last night, too bad he got up after being planted.
> ...


We will all see soon..


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

A losing season is never a solid season.

But it is a spectacular attempt at making lemonaid out of lemons. :wink:

Gunny


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Gunny said:


> A losing season is never a solid season.
> 
> But it is a spectacular attempt at making lemonaid out of lemons. :wink:
> 
> Gunny


Are you making excuses for yet another disappointing queens season, just like every one they've ever had? Every year they are going to win the superbowl in preseason and it just never happens? Face it, they're gaggers and they suck you in every year! It must really suck to be a queens fan, but then again, you are never really disappointed, are you? Poor bastards, I do feel for you! It's always your buddy who gets the bigger deer or more pheasants or more fish isn't it? Losers...


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)




----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

I suppose 3 superbowls in how many years does make you an expert. :roll:

I Suppose you are still under the ASSumption that the Don Majkowski era was spectacular as well. Keep drinkin' that Jesus Juice. If it wasn't for that low down dirty traitor "Brent" Farvre, you would be 29 years removed from your last great season.

I know, I know. "The Vikings have never won a Super Bowl"

This is true.

But here is the big secret...

Viking "fans", and I use that term lightly, as I have never witnessed a bigger group of bandwagon jumpers, know the team is often dissapointing.

Also I find it odd that a Packer fan is ripping on Viking fans about expectations of championships. Even the 80's turd teams you put on the field were "gonna' win it all".

People living in glass houses shouldn't throw stones. Thats ASSuming you have any.

And furthermore if my buddie lives in WI and shoots a bigger deer it is probably because he was "hunting" over a bait pile. If he lives in SD, or ND, he probably shot more pheasents because they have more. And my buddy always catches more fish than I do, but he is from MN, and we can catch almost as many things as Packer lovers...

Aside from the herp and the lice...


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Good respnses! I especially like the one on "Advice", that's some funny shiot, I don't care where your from!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I like to hate on the packers in a friendly way. 

I think I'll be attending a game at Lambeau against the Bears in early September.

Is it a bit weird to show up to a Packers/Bears game decked out in Vikings gear? My wife isn't too excited but I'm going out with a bang. 8)


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

:rollin: What tickles me is the pack fans who loved the guy "Favre 4 ever" blah blah blah now trash smack the guy who wins them a bowl, sets about every record that there is, totally gave himself up with everything he had week in and week out for 19 years, played with a broken finger in his throwing hand, played Monday night the day after his Fathers death and simply dominated, geez cripes what else do you want from the guy? News flash, he owes you NOTHING! he wants to keep playing, big deal get over it, What did he ever under achieve? Talk about whiney tit baby 2 faced wussy fan bases? :lol: If anyone in the league should be embarassed it should be pack fans who don't give the guy a standing O when he's introduced no matter who he's playing for. This day in age players not only sit out with strained toe nails, walk off the field early, demand trades if they aren't the center of attention, kill dogs, use drugs repeatedly they still draw the quam calibur contracts and profiles. Unreal. Must be great to be an all time great Packer knowing that everything you did goes unappreciated by the so called greatest fans in football. uke:


----------



## blacklabs2 (Aug 2, 2009)

Goldy's Pal said:


> :rollin: What tickles me is the pack fans who loved the guy "Favre 4 ever" blah blah blah now trash smack the guy who wins them a bowl, sets about every record that there is, totally gave himself up with everything he had week in and week out for 19 years, played with a broken finger in his throwing hand, played Monday night the day after his Fathers death and simply dominated, geez cripes what else do you want from the guy? News flash, he owes you NOTHING! he wants to keep playing, big deal get over it, What did he ever under achieve? Talk about whiney tit baby 2 faced wussy fan bases? :lol: If anyone in the league should be embarassed it should be pack fans who don't give the guy a standing O when he's introduced no matter who he's playing for. This day in age players not only sit out with strained toe nails, walk off the field early, demand trades if they aren't the center of attention, kill dogs, use drugs repeatedly they still draw the quam calibur contracts and profiles. Unreal. Must be great to be an all time great Packer knowing that everything you did goes unappreciated by the so called greatest fans in football. uke:


I'm sure you'd high five the dude who just banged your ex-wife too? :lol:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

blacklabs2 said:


> I'm sure you'd high five the dude who just banged your ex-wife too? :lol:


Sounds like the guy that just realized his team isn't as good as the vikes.........


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

At least the Vikes were able to take advantage of the "Cash for Clunkers" program. 

FWIW training camp and team practices are about the TEAM not the individual players. By missing those Farve hurts/sets back the team as a whole. So much for being a team player!


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

No one knows how deadly Brett Favre can be more than the Packers. So it will be extremely interesting to see how Dom Caper's uses his new 3-4 defensive scheme to stop the Vikes. Will he defend the pass and force Favre to prove that he still has it? If he does will his newly formed D-line be strong enough to stop AP from tearing it apart? If he doesn't respect Favre's throwing ability and puts 8 guys in the box will Favre and the Vikes have what it takes in the receiving corp to punish them. In my opinion it just adds up to some great football for everybody.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> Talk about whiney tit baby 2 faced wussy fan bases?


That might be the funniest quote I have ever seen on here!!!! :lol:

ANyone that likens sports to someone else banging their wife might need to get a quick grasp on reality and what is truly important inlife!!! :roll: :roll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Hardsell said:


> No one knows how deadly Brett Favre can be more than the Packers. So it will be extremely interesting to see how Dom Caper's uses his new 3-4 defensive scheme to stop the Vikes. Will he defend the pass and force Favre to prove that he still has it? If he does will his newly formed D-line be strong enough to stop AP from tearing it apart? If he doesn't respect Favre's throwing ability and puts 8 guys in the box will Favre and the Vikes have what it takes in the receiving corp to punish them. In my opinion it just adds up to some great football for everybody.


That is the best 'nutshell' game call I have read on this childish-at-times thread.

I am excited to see the out come of the two meetings. I have always been a die-hard Vikings fan, even through the rotten years, so all my life. I will not and can not take away either teams potential..even this year. I am very excited to see the match-ups!


----------



## blacklabs2 (Aug 2, 2009)

djleye said:


> > Talk about whiney tit baby 2 faced wussy fan bases?
> 
> 
> That might be the funniest quote I have ever seen on here!!!! :lol:
> ...


Ex-wife genius.


----------



## HARRY2 (Jul 26, 2004)

Who cares, i say if he got all that money to toss a football he has way more smart making power than the rest of us.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I'm looking forward to this year. Boo'd Favre when he was a Packer, I'll cheer him on as a Viking.

In honor of dakotashooter's cash for clunkers comment:










:beer:

huntin1


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

Brett Favre told ESPN before the Minnesota Vikings' game on Monday that he suspects he may have a cracked rib.

Favre hasn't had an official diagnosis, but he says taking a deep breath causes discomfort. The 39-year-old quarterback isn't listed on the injury report and no other other Vikings official mentioned the injury pregame.

The three-time MVP says he has no plans to wear any kinds of special padding, saying "the damage is done." Favre is expected to play the entire first half against the Houston Texans.

Favre, who signed a $25 million deal with the Vikings on Aug. 18, completed just one pass for four yards over two series in his Minnesota debut just days later.


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

It might be the first monday night win for the vikings!!


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

If the O line keeps playing like they did tonight the Queens won't even make the first round of the playoffs


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

laite319 said:


> If the O line keeps playing like they did tonight the Queens won't even make the first round of the playoffs


I don't know......looked like a pretty big hole on the first play of the game.Pederson wasn't touched.Of course the Vikes don't need a good offensive line to beat the Pukers.....Pederson won't need holes,he will run over,around,and through their new 3-4 defense. :beer: :beer:

Favre looked pretty good.Ran the 2 minute like I remember.Seeing him in a purple uniform will take some getting used to. Favre completed 13 of 18 passes for 142 yards with a touchdown, no interceptions and a 113.7 passer rating.I'll take that every game.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Bowstring said:


> It might be the first monday night win for the vikings!!


I seem to remember a Monday night blowout in Green Bay when Moss was a rookie.Pukes Defensive backs looked like they were from a Pop Warner league. :beer:


----------



## startown (Nov 14, 2005)

I thought Favre looked good. I had to laugh when Rosenfels tripped on his first play in the game against his former team. Ouch, embarrassing! Tarvaris Jackson looks like he wants a trade, not sure what the Vikings will do with 4 qb's?


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I don't know......looked like a pretty big hole on the first play of the game.

Yea, they did well on that play. Farve got sacked, hit, hurried, way too much. The penalty yds were horrible too. They still have a lot of work to do before the opener.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Signing him must be good if Hitler is against it.


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

This post got really quiet pretty quick.. Ol' Favre isn't looking to bad right now.. I'd like to see him throw some balls down range and take less hits, but other than that I'm pretty impressed with his best quarterback rating of his career.
I wonder what Packers fans were thinking with 15 seconds left in their loss to the Bengals...


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I think he's doing exactly what the Vikings want him to do. He's not forcing anything or making any mistakes or unnecessary turnovers.

I do think the playcalling in the first half of both games was just waaaaay too over-conservative. I understand getting the running game going but they have to spread the field out from the start....not just the second half.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Chris Hustad said:


> I think he's doing exactly what the Vikings want him to do. He's not forcing anything or making any mistakes or unnecessary turnovers.


Exactly. He's got all the tools around him so he doesn't have to be the hero all the time...that takes a lot of pressure off him.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

2 and 0 is better than 1 and 1 isn't it?I guess they both add up to 2 but I like the former better.
He looks like the guy that played in GB for years doesn't he?
Rogers has what?5 wins for 11 starts or is it 5 for 18?


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I'm happy with favre so far. But if our O line doesn't start playing a lot better, the old man's going to have a hell of a time making it through the season.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

blacklabs2 said:


> djleye said:
> 
> 
> > > Talk about whiney tit baby 2 faced wussy fan bases?
> ...


Good comback........Tool!!!!!!! :eyeroll:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

blacklabs2 said:


> I'm sure you'd high five the dude who just banged your ex-wife too? :lol:


Nice, BUT just for my sake and for the record, happily married only once with 2 great kids, no ex's, and my wife is HOT.  :wink: 8)

As far as Favre and the real topic here goes I would like to see him air it out just a few times a game and spread things out some but it's hard to argue with what is working too. Eventually I'm thinking Chilli is going to surprise us and do some razzle dazzle.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Goldy's Pal said:


> Eventually I'm thinking Chilli is going to surprise us and do some razzle dazzle.


After three seasons...I've stopped holding my breath. If he can't win a super bowl with this team he will officially be the worst head coach in NFL history.



USAlx50 said:


> I'm happy with favre so far. But if our O line doesn't start playing a lot better, the old man's going to have a hell of a time making it through the season.


Agreed, the Lions D looked like world beaters against our line. Favre should have had plenty of time, what happens when we play someone who is good?


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

After watching the last two games against Cleveland and Detroit the Vikes trailed at halftime in both games. With that in mind I'm pretty happy that it was Brett Favre that came jogging out of that locker room than Tavaris Jackson.


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

Now they know why we brought in the gunslinger! I don't see Tavaris Jackson making that throw! Great back and forth game, too bad Gore got injured, it would have been fun to see him play. Hopefully he is all right.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

> ...Great back and forth game...


What game were you watching???? The vikes played like crap and should have lost! It was a lucky win, and I love it when the vikes win, but the game wasn't worth a crap! D was poor, O line continues to be BAD, good thing we have Harvin!!!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Not to mention the "gunslinger" should have been picked 3 or 4 times instead of 1.

When all is said and done, I was very happy to see us march down the field with 1:30 left in the game. What a finish!


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

USAlx50:
That's why he's called the "Gunslinger." He's going to put the ball where it needs to be, but he's also going to put it where it isn't supposed to be. If he was the "Game manager" today the ball wouldn't have been as up for grabs.

laite319:
It was a great back and forth game because it was a seat of your pants, down to the wire game. Possession of the lead went back and forth, which is why I said that. I didn't say anything about either team playing well.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

AH, great back and forth, but not a great game. I just put the emphasis on the wrong part, sorry!


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

laite319: It's all good. I guess people were heading through the exits at the end an lots of people missed the end. I guess they were used to the "Old" Vikings. I was pretty concerned there for a second. I definitely didn't expect Singletary to run the ball 3 times and punt, instead of trying to get a first down to end it. If it was Tavaris Jackson I am pretty sure we wouldn't have won the game. It sure was a nail biter watching Favre march down the field.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I will bet money it ends up as one of the 4 top games of the week on NFL Network!! And I will be watching!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

laite319 said:


> > ...Great back and forth game...
> 
> 
> What game were you watching???? The vikes played like crap and should have lost! It was a lucky win, and I love it when the vikes win, but the game wasn't worth a crap! D was poor, O line continues to be BAD, good thing we have Harvin!!!


I guess these stats tell me they played better than you thought.....

The Vikings outgained the 49ers by 131 yards, held them to 0-for-11 on third downs and had the advantage in time of possession (32 minutes, 9 seconds to 27:51).

Pass protection is the only problem right now.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Hardsell said:


> If it was Tavaris Jackson I am pretty sure we wouldn't have won the game. It sure was a nail biter watching Favre march down the field.


No way in Hell TJ gets down the field like that in 1:30 with that kind of pressure.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

> Pass protection is the only problem right now.


Great win, but I wish this is the only problem I noticed.

Barrian and Kleinsasser need to take off the mittens. After the Lewis reception I'd be getting him the ball next week, granted Barrian came up with a big catch late in the game but "come on man" for a #1 receiver he looks like a #3 on a lot of other teams. Still need help with a sure handed tall physical receiver with speed. I think the O line is over rated in every aspect of the game and not just pass blocking, Peterson makes way too much happen on his own.

Cedric Griffin "Come on man" hung.. out.. to.. dry. Not a great performance, and Shaun Hill made it look pretty easy midway through the 4th quarter.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

I've been dissapointed with Berrian for sure...he dropped some real big passes yesterday. If he catches those we don't need a 4th quarter comeback drive.


----------



## cragels (Sep 24, 2009)

I agree about berrian he missed some good ones. He did catch a few at the end but still a sloppy game for him. Brett was outstanding at the end, it was an amazing throw with an amazing catch by someone who didn't even play at all before that catch. They will look at the dropped balls and greg lewis will get more playing time after that. Go vikings


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

> I guess these stats tell me they played better than you thought.....


Sorry, I based my statements on my experience and knowledge of the game of football. I have played enough to know stats don't tell the whole story.

They played a mediocre team, and made them look pretty good. A win is a win, but it was a weak win none the less.

It seems all the experts on radio and TV agree with me :huh:


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

Laite319:
I would have to agree with you. Even though the game was extremely exciting to watch, it wasn't a very good performance. The pass protection was its standard, not very good self. The pass defense was atrocious, allowing TE Vernon Davis walk all over them and get 2 touchdowns. If a single player is making the plays, the coaches have to isolate him and shut him down. The offensive line didn't make any holes for AP. For a special teams unit that concentrated on being better all year allowing a field goal to be blocked and returned for a touchdown was unacceptable. The receivers dropped some routine catches and Favre should have definitely picked at least a couple of times and got really lucky. Lastly, it would be nice to see some creative play calling that is the predictable, bland stuff we've been witnessed to. 
It is hard to put a statistical value on Favre making that miracle drive and pulling out the magic with 2 seconds left.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

I can hear a pin drop.

Clearly he's too old to play.

Yeh right.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

As the Great Peter Griffin would say:

He he he he he he he he he he he he he he he he he he he he he he he he he he he he he he he he he he he he he he he he he he he he he he he he he he he he he he he he he he he he he he he he he he he he he he he he he he he he...

Maybe next time. :wink:


----------



## startown (Nov 14, 2005)

Where is MOB? I haven't seen anything about how great the Packers are, and how the Vikings made a poor decision by signing Favre lately??

MOB's statement...The best signing in the off season was Dom Capers(the Packers Def. C)?

Well MOB, the Packers never had one sack on the (old cash for clunker) Favre....

Facts are facts, he can still play. He is the only player in NFL history to beat every team in the NFL at least once. Amazing player!!!!

.

.


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

Great game between two awesome quarterbacks. I think anyone could have made completions with the amount of time that Favre had to throw. 
It was pretty incredible to see how well the O-line played and the fact that the Pack D didn't get any pressure on Favre. Was it the fact that the Vike's line played incredibly well or the fact that the Packer's line couldn't bring any real pressure..
Just awesome to watch Favre lasers all over the field, knowing that Tavaris Jackson would have never made those throws. We finally have a quarterback that can punish teams that stack the box to stop AP?
Obviously the Pack will be in the game at Lambeau, but with there record are they going to be insignificant in the NFC North? Will it now come down to the Vikes and Bears to battle it out for supremacy?


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Whats so interesting to me is now all the wavering Willie wonk experts on ESPN and elsewhere are gushing in their praise(god crow must be good)for Farve although some still buy the GB line he'll 'fade' at the end.
No doubt 'age' plays a role here but the injury argument is bogus to me.How many 'young' QBs are injured now?Lots.Eli,Mcnabb,Haselbeck,etc.The point is ANY QB can get hurt-and likely will.Hell,if from GB,I'd be more worried about Rogers.The way they protect him,he'll likely 'fade' soon as well.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I didn't get to see much of the game as I was on duty last night, but from what I heard and the bit I did see the O-line was very good in pass pro for a change. The run blocking seems to have gone down hill(20 some carries for 50some yards, :eyeroll: but it looks like it worked out any way. The D-line must have had a great game, but the secondary is still needs a lot of work. Why do TEs seem to kill the vikes? You would think they could fix that!! Sounds like the wide outs came to play last night, that is GREAT!!! Farve must have done his job and quite well.

I hope they play this one over again so I can watch. Listening on the radio just doesn't cut it!!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

USAlx50 said:


> Not to mention the "gunslinger" should have been picked 3 or 4 times instead of 1.
> 
> When all is said and done, I was very happy to see *us* march down the field with 1:30 left in the game. What a finish!


You marched down the field.........What year did you get drafted USA?????? :laugh: :thumb:


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

laite319 said:


> The run blocking seems to have gone down hill(20 some carries for 50some yards, :eyeroll:
> 
> I hope they play this one over again so I can watch. Listening on the radio just doesn't cut it!!


Green Bay was loading the box with defenders, looked to me like they were saying AP is not going to beat us, your QB is going to have to beat us, and that he did, I thought Favre played real good, didn't force the issue, Green Bay has a pretty good FB team, except for there O-line with all the injuries they have, but I thought there QB was pretty darn good also, very entertaining game to watch, I can only hope the Twins game will be as good,,,,


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

9manfan, that is exactly what they did, and Favre definately picked them apart. I still think that the O-line play could have been a little better, the pack isn't the first team to load up the box against AP. I got to see some of the game this morning, it was worth waking up early!!


----------



## fesnthunner (Mar 16, 2009)

Green Bay sure was playing to stop the run, with guys like harris and woodson roaming the secondary they can usually afford to do that. They did a great job defending the run, but brett and all his experience was too much for a team he probably still knows well. Brett played great, I am glad minnesota picked up a qb that can make a difference. Rodgers played really well, his o-line stunk and he almost singlehandedly kept them in the game at the end. No one else in green seemed to do a heck of a lot. But Jared Allen, come on what a monster, glad he is in purple.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

I think Rodgers is getting way too much credit. He did hang in there but he also put the packers in a bad spot.

He threw one TD on a busted coverage and another TD down the middle against a prevent defense, that was a great play by the receiver. Two TD's, that is it. I don't think Rodgers was so good, I think the Vikes secondary was that bad at times, especially the screens and short routes in the flats. Rodgers fumbled, threw one int, nearly two, and at least 3 if not 4 of the sacks were on him. Once again he also had a major screw up in his own end zone. Aaron Rodgers=Tony Romo=OVERRATED.

The big test for Rodgers will be at Lambeau, see if he is looking over his shoulder for #69. He desperately needs Clifton back.

Hopefully the vikes can keep getting better, it is nice to be able to laugh at the other team's qb for a change. It also nice to have a qb that knows more than 5 plays, knows he has more than 1 receiver in each pattern, and knows that you can actually throw a ball where only the guy in the purple jersey can catch it.


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

It is hard to tell. I give credit to anyone who stands in the pocket and is able to throw after being sacked 8 times. He was only one touch down away from evening everything up. 
He made some incredible throws, but I think the Vike's did have some pretty poor secondary play.
The dropped passes really hurt Rodgers, especially the one to Driver in the end zone. Why was he completely open? That was just luck on the Vikings side that time.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

djleye said:


> USAlx50 said:
> 
> 
> > Not to mention the "gunslinger" should have been picked 3 or 4 times instead of 1.
> ...


Back in '03, thanks for asking Dan!


----------



## huntnfishn1 (Feb 8, 2009)

We'll never 4get you Brent!!! Go Pats


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Is 5-0 better than 3-2?
We love ya Brent. :beer:


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

I'm a diehard Vikings fan, but I've always admired Favre when he played for Green Bay. He just has such a desire to play the game. It's fun to watch him play the game, which I think everyone can enjoy. I loved seeing his enthusiasm when he ran down the field and blocked the 49ers Patrick Willis. I just don't want him to do it anymore, he's 40 years old.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Oh my God Brent,we love you now!!!!
Wonder how 'Charlie McCarthy' and the baboon boys feel about Brent now?
How sweet it is.7TDs,no picks,incredible passing rating and never sacked-bet Rogers feels 'picked' on.


----------



## sonic (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

Shh...

The silence is deafening...


----------

